# God Bless Kmart



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

So the other day my girlfriend had to go to the shops. This is usually a source of some dread but I went along with a positive frame of mind.. I had a bit of money to burn and while she went and did God knows what I headed to Kmart with the idea of 'just having a look' until she was done.

I came away with the following:

1x Halco 'Laser Pro' (1 metre)
1x RMG 'Poltergeist' (3 metres +)
1x Tsunami 'Super Bream'
1x Outback Lures 'Jindabyne Jewel'
1x Outback Lures 'Australis Minnow'
2x Outback Lures 'Menindee Mauler' in different colours
2x Kokoda Tournament Gold Series "Dinkum Yabbie" in different colours

The best bit about it, with some of those lures only costing $4 I only spent about 50 bucks, including a few other non fishing purchases!

I am keen to try these out and hear from others what they think of any of these lures.

Cheers guys
Phil


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Went out today and bought another Poltergeist, a Tiemco soft shell cicada, a lively lures micro mullet and some Wamaba lures thing for like $4...

I need to get on the water, because I'm just fixing my craving by spending money.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Try Big W, even cheaper.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

i have placed a self imposed ban on me going into K mart because i end up walking out with so much gear.
i have found those tsunami super bream lures great on bass and bream.
i lost my last one the other day. time to go back in, ill just take $10 in my pocket


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Swim tested them all the other day... I was really pleased with the Superbream.

However the two Kokoda Dinkum Yabbies were pretty rubbish, and they were the most expensive - sort of flapped all over while swimming and the treble constantly hooking onto the yabbie's "claws."

The Outback "Jindabyne Jewel" didn't swim at all... just did long, slow spirals on the retrieve.. no idea how to fix it - bin job I think.


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah ibe tryed the super bream lures and they work good on the retrieve ive caught vertially everything on them in the shallows. but also the outback lures minnows have been working great on flatties and bream and ive found they swim and retrieve well for $4.25  tryed one of the yabbies and they really are preety crap.. if something sees it i spose it would take it tho lol.. anyways hope this helps.
Dane


----------

